# Bottom trip 1st week of May, Galveston party Boats



## LD (Apr 28, 2012)

Anyone from here going? Anyone from DFW or East Texas? 24 hr trip, we have always had a great time on these.
Larry


----------



## LD (Apr 28, 2012)

Nobody going? It will be roomy!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

What's the scoop on these trips?


----------



## LD (Apr 28, 2012)

*24 Hr Trips*

Leave Thurs noon back Friday noon, I have been on several of these and always had a great time. $250, they limit the amount of people going, we never had much of a problem with lines, I had a great time and will go back as often as I can.
Last year we drifted fishing boats on the way out to break up the ride and fished all night till about 6-7 am. I quit counting at 38 fish.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

what species can be harvested on this trip .. i guess no snaps


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

might sign up for this one but need to check the work schedule first.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

tngbmt said:


> what species can be harvested on this trip .. i guess no snaps


the commercial boats can catch and keep snaps now.


----------



## hanapa'a (Mar 17, 2012)

I am intersted. Pm


----------

